# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام لوائح :  قانون المشاركة في قسم الشعر والخواطر الشعرية

## AMR@RAMZI

** * إخواني وأخواتي رواد قسم الشعر والخواطر الشعرية* * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  * حرصاً منا على الاستمرار في التوجيه السليم من أجل الرقي بالقسم ليواكب تطلعاتكم وآمالكم*  * وضعنا بين أيديكم تلك القوانين سعياً للتواصل معكم بالأجمل والأفضل لمزيد من التقدم لهذا الصرح الجميل*   *1- الرجاء عدم طرح أي موضوع خارج عن نطاق ومضمون القسم الذي هو الشعر والخواطر*  *2- يمنع إدراج ملف أو رابط لأي موقع آخر في القصائد والاشعار التي يتم طرحها في قسم* * الشعر والخواطر*  *  3- الرجاء إنتقاء كلمات تناسب شرقيتنا والتنبه أن المنتدى يدخله زوار وتقرأ مواضيعه من كافة الأعمار والأجناس ومن ثقافات مختلفه*  *4-الرجاء قبل إعتماد النص يرجى التأكد من تدقيقه إملائياً ولغوياً مع عدم الخلط بين اللغة العربية واللهجة العامية مما يشعر القاريء بالتخبط ويفقد النص جماله وعذوبته*  *5- الرجاء اي شكوى من اي عضو او اي موضوع مخالف او رد.. يرجي الرجوع* * الي المشرف المسؤل حتي لايتم الرد علي اي شخص باسلوب لا يليق بكوننا اسره واحده*  *6-الرجاء في حالة نقل اي قصيدة يتعين مراعاة الامانة العلمية وعدم قيام الناقل بنسب القصيدة الى نفسه تحت طائلة النقل الى قسم المحذوفات*  *7- الرجاء كتابة عنوان واضح للقصيدة وعدم وضع عنوان لا يمت للقصيدة بصلة او ان يكون عبارة عن رموز او احرف غير مفهومة، وعليه يحق للمشرف تعديل العنوان بما يتناسب مع القصيدة او نقل القصيدة الى قسم المحذوفات*  *8- يمنع طرح القصائد التي من شأنها اثارة الفتن بين الطوائف المختلفة او تلك التي يكون فيها ذم او قدح لاي من ولاة الامر او اي جنسية عربية تحت طائلة الحذف، وتوجيه المخالفة للعضو المخالف* * ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *  ــــــــــــــ* *  ــــــ* *  ــ* *  ـ*  *أثبت وجودك بقلمك*  * اكتب رأيك ولا تقرأ دون ان تعلق*  * كن مميزا بمواضيعك ومشاركاتك*   * ولا تنسى ان النقل امانة وان نسب بوح غيرك لنفسك سرقة...دع الله امامك دوما وتذكر انك ستسأل عن ذلك*  * نسعد بمواضيعكم وتسعدنا مشاركاتكم ولكم منا كل الشكر على تعاونكم معنا* 
منتدى المغربى للمحمول

----------

